
A correction about file system compression on the Alpha AXP - wolfgang42
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20170831-00/?p=96915
======
wolfgang42
In which Raymond retracts his claim that "Windows file system compression had
to be dumbed down." Discussion of that article on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12846104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12846104)

